
Ask HN: What are the most viable ways to make money online? - bat_bat
People recommend starting blogging, vblogging, writing articles, podcasting, etc... I am planning to quit my boring job and start a small business.<p>In your experience what is the most viable way to make money online?
======
bernierocks
All of the things you mention have so much competition, it's not going to be
easy to make enough money to quit your job in the short-term (if you want to
rely on advertising). Maybe in 5 years if you started now.

It's better to come up with a product and then use
blogging/podcasting/articles to promote it.

